# How easy?



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

How easy is it to pull the rails out of Tomy AFX track? What method is best?

I am attempting to make a couple of 7" straights.

Thanks,

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but I know it can be done. A local shop that went out of business ten or more years ago had an AFX track, that they pulled the rail out of and replaced with continu.. continou... they replace it with one solid piece of rail. (I wish there was spell check).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I wish there was spell check


There is. Download and install the Firefox web browser. It has a feature called "Check my spelling as I type." When this setting is turned on it underlines obviously misspelled words with a red squiggly line. Right click on the misspelled word and it gives you a list of alternatives.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No Worries...I thnik dare fer I is!*



Mexkilbee said:


> I don't know for sure, but I know it can be done. A local shop that went out of business ten or more years ago had an AFX track, that they pulled the rail out of and replaced with continu.. continou... they replace it with one solid piece of rail. (I wish there was spell check).


Aw c'mon! Most of us type 60 words a minute with 60 mistakes. A major in jibberish and a minor in blarney is required to join HT anyway. Right Coach?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Have never tried, but....*

Jim.... Could you remove the excess track and leave the rail intact? Thought about it and maybe it might be easier?? The tag ends could be left hanging until you were ready to cut them to fit and solder them? There would be no need to replace rails on the main piece this way. Just a brain fart. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh Nuther! That makes way too much sense ...ya blasphemer!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Jim Norton said:


> I am attempting to make a couple of 7" straights.


what fer?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Aw c'mon! Most of us type 60 words a minute with 60 mistakes. A major in jibberish and a minor in blarney is required to join HT anyway. Right Coach?



ahh shud up billiam

ohh pretty red lines, me likey.,....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

rudykizuty said:


> what fer?


To fill track gaps?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Jim Norton said:


> How easy is it to pull the rails out of Tomy AFX track? What method is best?


Go to Slottech and order a Cheetah, a few laps should do the trick. :thumbsup:





Seriously though, if you wiggle it back and forth a few times, it usually comes out pretty easily. I know that if you heat the rail with a soldering iron, the rails will slide in their grooves, so that could be another method.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

AFXtoo, thanks, the IT nerd almost slapped the , the stupsid out of me, I'll have to try it at home. Thanks.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Odd length sections*

You can cut plastic track sections to your own length and butt them, providing you are nailing down the track. It works prety well. Years ago when I couldn't locate extra 9" radius 1/8 turn sections for a 45° corner in my track I hacked a 1/4 turn 9" section and a straight section by cutting them with a dremel cut off wheel and butted the 2 sections. I aligned them with a thick metal ruler in the slots and nailed them down where they butted and it worked perfectly for years. Just had to jumper wires under the 2 sections. If you did it carefully you could even leave extra rail hanging off to overlap them at the connection or bend and butt them at the connection like an old piece of Aurora track. Like this = /\

-Scott


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Not easy*

I attempted to remove the rails from a 9" straight to make it into a 7" straight. 

Removing the rails appears NOT the way to go. It is very difficult to do this without putting a bend in the rails. I ruined the first piece I attempted. 

Maybe the best way is to cut through the section removing 2". Then, rejoin it and use wire and solder to jump the gap.

Removing the rails renders them un-usable...at least it did for me.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

*Easy!*

Well, it's not _too _hard, anyway. The trick is to grind away the retaining tabs on the underside of the track rails using a Dremel and a suitable attachment. Then press the rail out from below with a screwdriver. If the rail isn't coming out, you need to do a bit more grinding on the tabs. 

You might want to practice first using a spare 9" curve. In fact, if you destroy the rail on the straight piece of track that you are modifying, you can always use a rail from a 9" curve as a replacement!

Mark


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

mowyang said:


> Well, it's not _too _hard, anyway. The trick is to grind away the retaining tabs on the underside of the track rails using a Dremel and a suitable attachment. Then press the rail out from below with a screwdriver. If the rail isn't coming out, you need to do a bit more grinding on the tabs.
> 
> Mark


That is what i did for my custom tyco corners, it is possible an can be done fairly easy after the tabs are ground off, just remember to black max glue the new rails in the custom peice

Kevin


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW CHEAP Black max can be obtained HERE Loctite 380 Black MaxA Toughened 3gr. Instant Adhesive 
 turn around will be a few days as they have to get more back in stock , but since i ordered some a few days ago, should be anyday an they will have some, I use to pay $6 for a 3 ml tube here its $3.83 a 3 gram bottle 
Price is per piece


Quantity 1 - 2 3 - 4 5+ 
Price $3.83 $3.57 $3.19


----------

